# Grim Grinning Ghost Busts



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I made these busts last year and never got around to putting the video and projection together. I'm going to work on that in the next few weeks and post a video. I have more pics of the busts in my album if you want to check them out. I'm including this youtube video so you can get an idea of what the busts would look like with the video projected on them.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I was wondering if you ever finished this project. They look great and I would love to see how they look with the projections finished.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

How did you make the busts?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Paper mache. Check out my album for more pics. 
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1371



scareme said:


> How did you make the busts?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

your busts are awesome! Looking forward to seeing them once you get the video and projections together


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job they look great


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

amazing job, I would love to see it finished.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow I never would have guesed that they were paper mache great job!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

So Bobzilla, just so I'm clear, did you take store-bought busts, cover them in paper mache and/or celluclay and then sand, smooth & paint them?

Regardless, they are outstanding!!! I'm very, very interested in using the same process. Did you buy the busts somewhere, or are they all from molds?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

The bust came from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-2...363?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cda22d2b
It's the only one I could find that resembled the busts from the Haunted Mansion. Unfortunately it's a female bust with a bust LOL I filled the voids with celluclay to avoid man-boobs http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1371 A light coat of Vaseline was used for the mold release and many coats of paper mache. I used a combination of news paper, brown grocery bags and those blue shop paper towels ( very strong stuff ! ) http://www.rickly.com/sga/images/BLUETOWE.JPG 
http://ultimatepapermache.com/cheap-art/blue-paper-towels-for-paper-mache
I even used cheesecloth for extra strength. That might be over-kill, but I wanted them to be very durable and last a long time http://thefreshscent.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/cheese_cloth.jpg Celluclay was used to build up the features and hair.
I found some thin blue foam at Lowes to create the ties and lapels. http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=255&pictureid=3270 http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=255&pictureid=3261 (I think it's used to wrap pipes for insulating purposes ) Looks something like this :http://www.dincergroup.com/fibranxperoll.jpg I used paper clay to cover the foam pieces http://www.silver-clay.com/basket/Images/paperclay.jpg My paper mache mix was flour, starch and white glue mixed up in a blender. Hope that helps you out  Let me know if you need any more help ! Thanks to everyone for the compliments 


Mr Grimsley said:


> So Bobzilla, just so I'm clear, did you take store-bought busts, cover them in paper mache and/or celluclay and then sand, smooth & paint them?
> 
> Regardless, they are outstanding!!! I'm very, very interested in using the same process. Did you buy the busts somewhere, or are they all from molds?


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Bobzilla, thanks for awsome details! I'll say it again, they look spectacular! I've been wanting to find a technique for making busts that are similar to the smooth stone look from the mansion. Yours look like they came right out of the mansion! 

Thanks again!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You're more than welcome ! Thank you on your generous compliments. Keep me up to date on your progress.



Mr Grimsley said:


> Bobzilla, thanks for awsome details! I'll say it again, they look spectacular! I've been wanting to find a technique for making busts that are similar to the smooth stone look from the mansion. Yours look like they came right out of the mansion!
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Bob, very nice work on the busts and a great effect. In telling how you created them, you inspired me to try oneof your recipes for one of my current projects. Unfortunately, I'm not getting it right. I'm referring to your starch, flour, and white glue recipe in a blender. Mine turned out runny and lumpy. Any suggestions?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you ! Try adding the liquid in the blender first, then slowly add the flour to the mix. You can add a little water to smooth out the mixture. I used a 1/4 cup starch and 1/4 cup white glue to about 1 cup flour. Should be about the consistency of pancake batter. Hope that helps 



tot13 said:


> Bob, very nice work on the busts and a great effect. In telling how you created them, you inspired me to try oneof your recipes for one of my current projects. Unfortunately, I'm not getting it right. I'm referring to your starch, flour, and white glue recipe in a blender. Mine turned out runny and lumpy. Any suggestions?


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, the end result turned out great if you buy them those bust can be expensive good job Bob!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Any luck on making the busts ?



Mr Grimsley said:


> So Bobzilla, just so I'm clear, did you take store-bought busts, cover them in paper mache and/or celluclay and then sand, smooth & paint them?
> 
> Regardless, they are outstanding!!! I'm very, very interested in using the same process. Did you buy the busts somewhere, or are they all from molds?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Bob, they really turned out awesome!! I have a question about the flour in your mache recipe, do you have to worry about bugs getting at it? Also if your displaying something like that outdoors will it stand up to the elements? I'm looking for a good mache recipe for some projects. Again awesome job on the busts!!


----------



## Goodwitch (Oct 8, 2009)

*projection*

Bobzilla
How did you project the video? Were they all one from a single projector or individual projectors of seperate video? GREAT JOB in any case


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks
Just one projector.



Goodwitch said:


> Bobzilla
> How did you project the video? Were they all one from a single projector or individual projectors of seperate video? GREAT JOB in any case


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you !
I've never had any problems with bugs. I primed and sealed the bust, so I think they're pretty weather proof.



howlin mad jack said:


> Hey Bob, they really turned out awesome!! I have a question about the flour in your mache recipe, do you have to worry about bugs getting at it? Also if your displaying something like that outdoors will it stand up to the elements? I'm looking for a good mache recipe for some projects. Again awesome job on the busts!!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Those are awesome bobzilla! 
Did you use After Effects or a similar software to make the video with the separate faces that was being projected? 
... so many possibilities with projectors!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Amazing!!...I just looked at this thread. Wow. Jaw on floor now!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks 
I just used a video of the singing guys I got off of youtube.



Volscalkur said:


> Those are awesome bobzilla!
> Did you use After Effects or a similar software to make the video with the separate faces that was being projected?
> ... so many possibilities with projectors!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you 



billman said:


> Amazing!!...I just looked at this thread. Wow. Jaw on floor now!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

bobzilla said:


> Thanks
> I just used a video of the singing guys I got off of youtube.


First, your busts look great! Umm...wait ...that didn't sound right. Let me try again. Ok, yeah...I got nothing. Good job on the Ghosts! They look top notch.

Did you post a video yet? I saw the one from Disney Paris on the first post, but not one from you. Did I miss something?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you 
Here ya go : http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20283



Jaybo said:


> First, your busts look great! Umm...wait ...that didn't sound right. Let me try again. Ok, yeah...I got nothing. Good job on the Ghosts! They look top notch.
> 
> Did you post a video yet? I saw the one from Disney Paris on the first post, but not one from you. Did I miss something?


----------



## Goodwitch (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where do get a good video clip of the busts? Have been through youtube and metacafe they are not real close ups and the ones that are are clipped!


----------



## dramapsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

*SOUND & VIDEO DVD of Grim, grinning ghosts*

Hi. I just bought a 10 minute DVD of the Disney Haunted Mansion Grim, Grinning Ghosts on Ebay (08/15/'11). Item number:280716867870 -- *Haunted Mansion Busts Projection Effect Display DVD. 


If you cannot buy one let me know and I may be able to get you a copy of mine.

*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dramapsycho said:


> Hi. I just bought a 10 minute DVD of the Disney Haunted Mansion Grim, Grinning Ghosts on Ebay (08/15/'11). Item number:280716867870 -- *Haunted Mansion Busts Projection Effect Display DVD.
> 
> 
> If you cannot buy one let me know and I may be able to get you a copy of mine.
> ...


Not something I would recommend you do with copyrighted material.


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

Does anyone know where they got the bust in the ebay ad at? I would like to try something like this but the bust are hard to find. Any ideas or websites?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

You could always make your own like I did last year. Here's the thread: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24550
Bobzilla was my inspiration, the ones he made are here: http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=255


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

*Amazing!*

Thank you for taking the time to describe how you did this, and especially for the photos. I have been researching this for awhile now, and your is the only set that looks like the actual attraction. Truly, they are stunning. I think I might be ready to give these a try, now that I feel like I have a better understanding of the process. I can't thank you enough!


----------

